# Advise and information sought



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Just went deeper into piercing and high speed carving. There has been posts of getting old burs from dentist. Is this practical? Do they (or will they be willing to) save them or do they use use them over? Where are suppliers of new carbide dental (1/16") that don't sell in packs of 100? OR do they wear out so fast that 100 isn't too many? Not trying to go cheap but also not trying to be stupid. How many bur shapes or profiles do most people require? What is best between carbide and diamond?

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I would think that dental bits are significantly different in size and shape. The material being removed and the shapes being achieved are also very different. Why not go with tools designed for the purpose?


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

You can buy 1/16" diamond burrs here: https://www.woodcarverssupply.com/Stones-Diamond-1_16/products/111/ in single units. Also some 1/16" carbide burrs here: https://www.woodcarverssupply.com/Steel-Carbide-Burrs-_-Bits/products/57/3/0 on page 3

Claude


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never been successful in getting "used" burrs from dentists. Asked a few times about them and then just bought my own.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

All the carving sets I have is Drummel. Menards has a nice selection of different Drummel bits. Amazon has different brands available, like this https://www.amazon.com/Diamond-Grinding-Mounted-Carving-Polishing/dp/B00MPMTS7C/ref=pd_sbs_469_5/141-3128171-9696641?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00MPMTS7C&pd_rd_r=eb2fba46-eb48-4c35-81b4-3b5d24fb32fd&pd_rd_w=OijNz&pd_rd_wg=8qlWz&pf_rd_p=bdd201df-734f-454e-883c-73b0d8ccd4c3&pf_rd_r=JSGJV2C2AEBN82V78DBV&psc=1&refRID=JSGJV2C2AEBN82V78DBV

or a company like https://www.gesswein.com/c-77-burs.aspx just click on the images to show the sizes available


----------



## JackGLewis (Mar 11, 2020)

> Just went deeper into piercing and high speed carving. There has been posts of getting old burs from dentist. Is this practical? Do they (or will they be willing to) save them or do they use use them over? Where are suppliers of new carbide dental (1/16") that don t sell in packs of 100? OR do they wear out so fast that 100 isn t too many? Not trying to go cheap but also not trying to be stupid. How many bur shapes or profiles do most people require? What is best between carbide and diamond?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help.
> 
> - Jack Lewis


Been at it for two months now. Started a project that consisted of three layers (3/16" ea) of resawn different woods for the change of color. The layers are not laminated together until the shaping is finished. If and when I cut to an outlined part that is narrow to opposite side the material seems too weak and on occasion has split with the grain. Is there a solution or way to this others have solved. I thought about laminating to a sub strata until the shaping was complete. I also thought of forming the layer in several pieces separated where the likely weak parts were.
Someone tell me I am not the only person who has this problem.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

All you got to do is ask next time you visit your dentist! Every time I go there for a cleaning, I come home with stuff. Stainless steel implements (scrapers, picks, pokey looking things, etc…) that they were otherwise going to throw out, syringes of various sizes - great for measuring solvents with, those little miniature bottle brush things that are used for getting between the teeth and massaging the gums - which make great brushes for cleaning small parts.

I've never asked about the burrs, but I'm sure they throw them out after a certain period of time. The fact that you say they sell them in packs of 100 is a good indication that they do go through them rather fast - and certainly shouldn't mind saving them for you to give new life to them! Just gotta ask… worst case is they say no.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

